# Living Utsunomiya - Any Information or Advice?



## papachongo

Seasons greetings Forum Members

I was wondering if any of you had experience of Utsunomiya as a city to live in, that you could share?

At present I am being recommended that this area would be the most convenient for daily commuting to Nasu (as opposed to the North of Tokyo near a Shinkansen station), lets for the next 2 years of there abouts.

Merry Xmas


----------

